# Mainboard backen...



## Airboume (23. Januar 2012)

Ahoi Freunde!
Ich möchte euch eine kleine Geschichte erzählen:
Ich war mit nen paar Kumpels gemütlich ein paar Filme schauen am Rechner und als ich auf Aufforderung eines Kumpels zur Maus griff, nahm ich den leckeren Eistee mit und verteilte den schön übers halbe Board.
Da der Rechner ohne Behausung ca. 20cm rechts von mir entfernt liegt, ist das leicht verständlich. 
Nunja, ich schaltete den Rechner ab und hob das Mainboard hoch, damit der Saft dort herunterfließen konnte und wollte danach den PC wieder einschalten - nix da.
Also allesamt vor den TV und Zeit vertreiben.....

Ich habe alle Komponenten getestet, es ist das Mainboard was gelitten hat.
Es springt zwar noch an, alle Lämpchen leuchten, wie das muss, nur bekomme ich kein Bild.
Aber - da war doch so ein schöner PCGH Artikel, der die Wundermethode Backen beschreibt.

Nu ist meine Frage, was muss ich vorbereiten, bevor ich das Brett in die Röhre schieb?
Vorher die betroffene Stelle mit (destiliertem) Wasser säubern, weil Eistee ziehmlich klebt...
Was muss alles ab vom Mainboard?
Wie lang und bei welcher Temperatur muss gebacken werden (ich find den Artikel gerade nicht...)?

Hier ein Pic von meinem Board:

.............


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Eistee hat sich von unten bis zur Graka (die letztendlich den Rest dann abgefangen hat) über alle PCI slots, dem Chupkühler, ... verteilt.
Also praktisch die untere Hälfte des Bildes...

Wäre echt cool, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. 

LG
Airboume


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier => Wie backe ich mein Mainboard richtig? - SysProfile Forum
Und hier => Grafikkarte und andere Hardware backen im Backofen | BlogPirat


----------



## JackOnell (23. Januar 2012)

Ich würde es erstmal normal trocknen lassen bevor du ihm den Rest gibst, oder ist es sicher TOT ?


----------



## guna7 (23. Januar 2012)

Au Backe!

Reinigen ist schon mal gut. Ansonsten würde ich die Kühler entfernen, da die WLP sicherlich Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Airboume (23. Januar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Schau mal hier => Wie backe ich mein Mainboard richtig? - SysProfile Forum
> Und hier => Grafikkarte und andere Hardware backen im Backofen | BlogPirat


 alles durchgelesen und ich werd zuversichtlicher 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich würde es erstmal normal trocknen lassen bevor du ihm den Rest gibst, oder ist es sicher TOT ?


 ist schon seit 1 woche trocken 



guna7 schrieb:


> Au Backe!
> 
> Reinigen ist schon mal gut. Ansonsten würde ich die Kühler entfernen, da die WLP sicherlich Schaden nimmt.


 also spricht nichts gegen ne wasserdusche fürs halbe board?

Momentaner Stand:
- Alles Plastik und Kühler abschrauben was geht.
- WLP entfernen (diesmal mit geöffnetem Fenster - wer mehr mit mir zu tun hat, weiß warum ich das sage ).
- Bei Umluft vorgeheizt 100°C und ca. 30min.
- Graka kommt gleich mit rein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Vergiß nicht den Käse! Immer goldbraun backen. 
Wenn sowas noch mal passieren sollte, einfach parboiled Reis nehmen. Den Reis schön auf dem Board verteilen und ne weile liegen lassen.


----------



## Airboume (23. Januar 2012)

hehe
gut, dass das nur so blass geschrieben war. 
Außerdem: Ich futter kein Käse. :O


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Januar 2012)

Dann pass halt auf, das die Wurst nicht anbrennt. 
Die Wasserdusche würde ich mal lieber weg lassen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Januar 2012)

Slots reinigen und eine Stunde von der Unterseite fönen hätte es auch getan.  
Einfach trochnen lassen geht zwar auch - aber die Feuchtigkeit kriecht überall hin und verdunstet dort auch nicht so schnell wieder - das kann ohne Nachhilfe Tage oder Wochen (!) dauern


----------



## Airboume (23. Januar 2012)

...aber eistee klebt, und ich verwend ja destiliertes...
...trotzdem nicht? 


edit: einmal zu lahm



OctoCore schrieb:


> Slots reinigen und eine Stunde von der Unterseite fönen hätte es auch getan.
> Einfach  trochnen lassen geht zwar auch - aber die Feuchtigkeit kriecht überall  hin und verdunstet dort auch nicht so schnell wieder - das kann ohne  Nachhilfe Tage oder Wochen (!) dauern


habs schon versucht zu reinigen, aber nu, es ist nu so wie das ist, und eistee ist größtenteils noch drauf.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Januar 2012)

Trocken klebt das Zeug eigentlich nicht mehr. Ich habe auch so meine Erfahrungen. 
Das Problem ist eher, dass die Sache im Betrieb passiert ist und du noch einen Starttest gemacht hast.

Normal ginge es so: die schlecht erreichbaren Stellen sehr gut spülen, z.B. mit Spiritus und natürlich bevor das böse Zeug getrocknet ist. Gut fönen - fertig. Dann kann es bei den Slots noch haken, weil auf dem einem oder Kontakt vielleicht noch was hängt. Dann muss man eben etwas nacharbeiten.


----------



## Airboume (24. Januar 2012)

normal, normal...
ich bin nicht normal 
und passieren wird hoffentlich nocht nochmal. 
aber ich nehms mir das nächste mal zu herzen.
problem ist ja, dass wir den film weiterschauen wollten......

zu der backtheorie:
ich würde das mabo gern spühlen bevor ich das mit dem eistee in die röhre schieb.
kann ich das auch mit (destilliertem wasser machen)?
spiritus hab ich nimma soviel. 
ansonsten hab ich abmontiert, was schnell ging, und mit spiritus und nen bissl küchenrolle die gröbsten stellen besäubert.
unter dem chipkühler wars ekelig... 

aber schaut selbst, reicht das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milesdavis (24. Januar 2012)

Hat das "Rezept" noch niemand bei chefkoch.de reingesetzt?


----------



## Airboume (25. Januar 2012)

Heyho!
Auch, wenn das Rezept nicht bei Chefkoch.blablub steht, habe ich mich ans Backen gewagt.
90°C und 25min. bei Umluft.
Nu bin ich mal gespannt, ob das wieder will.
Aber schaut selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschmolzen ist nichts, es hat bloß übelst nach Kunststoff gestunken.... 

Ich bau das Mainboard nu wieder zusammen, in der Zeit müsst Ihr mir nochmal kurz helfen.
Ich hab den Prozessor runtergeschmissen und der Arme ist ganz unglücklich gelandet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich den Pin mit nem Schraubenzieher so wieder hochbiegen? 
Muss der nu auch in Backofen? 

LG


----------



## guna7 (25. Januar 2012)

Hab auch schon mal enen verbogenen Pin versucht gerade zu biegen, ist abgebrochen. Nix ging mehr. Habe dann einfach in den Sockel an der betreffenden Stelle einen ganz dünnen Draht rein gesteckt, hab ihn ein ganz kleines Stückchen weiter raus stehen lassen als der Pin lang war. Beim Einsetzen des Prozis hat der den Draht runter gedrückt, alles hatte wieder Kontakt und ist noch Jahre gelaufen. 

Darauf gebe ich aber keine Garantie!


----------



## moe (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn du ne kleine Spitzzange hast, dann drück den Pin an der Biegung vorsichtig so weit zusammen, dass du den Prozzi wieder einbauen kannst. Ganz gerade muss er gar nicht sein, da besteht nur die Gefahr, dass du ihn abbrichst.

Mit Zange anstatt Schraubenzieher bricht er auch nicht so leicht ab, weil der Druck gleichmäßig verteilt wird.
Wenn du keine kleine Spitzzange hast, nimm ne Pinzette mit breiter Spitze.


----------



## Airboume (25. Januar 2012)

okay, danke leute.
ich hab ihn wieder gerade gebogen mit ner pinzette. 
nu weiter zusammenbauen und dann mal schauen obs funst, vill. komm ich heute ja schon dazu....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2012)

falls noch Zuckerwasser drin ist könntest du mal eine Dose Bremsenreiniger nehmen. Stinkt wie chemische Reinigung, aber reinigt recht gut und es verdunstet recht schnell


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> falls noch Zuckerwasser drin ist könntest du mal eine Dose Bremsenreiniger nehmen. Stinkt wie chemische Reinigung, aber reinigt recht gut und es verdunstet recht schnell


 
 Stimmt, ich nehm das als zum gurgeln bei starkem Mundgeruch, das verdunstet sauschnell, keine Chance zu schlucken.


----------

